# angeln in Südschweden



## ollidaiwa (10. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte diesen Frühsommer  ( Ende Mai/ Anfang Juni ) nach Südschweden.
Hat ev jemand einen Tip wohin? Ev sogar ein geeignetes Ferienhäuschen?
Am liebsten wäre mir ein fast überschaubarer See in dessen Nähe auch gerne ein Fließgewässer sein darf. Natur, Wald, kleines einfaches Häuschen ( 3 Personen ) mit Boot wäre klasse. Wenn es dann auch noch Fisch geben würde, wäre es perfekt. Ich würde mich über Angebote und Tips sehr freuen.
Gruß Olli


----------



## bine (10. März 2005)

*AW: angeln in Südschweden*

Ich würde Dir den Bolmen empfehlen. Dort auf dem netten kleinen Campingplatz eine Hütte mieten und einfach nur abschalten!!!  #6  #6


----------



## kv2408 (31. März 2005)

*AW: angeln in Südschweden*

Hallo, #h 

war am Asnen und der See ist wirklich erste Sahne!!
Du kannst mal im Internet unter Getnö Gard suchen. Hier gibt es Unterkünfte und die Insel liegt mitten im See!

Anglergruß

KV2408


----------



## Flaaren (8. April 2005)

*AW: angeln in Südschweden*

Hallo!


Hier mal ein Geheimtip!
Super Preis-Leistung!!!!
Keine Abzocke!
Gutes Gewässer für Zander/Hecht....

Aber sie selbst:
Flattinge Stuguthyrning - www.flattinge.se​Grüße#h #h #h


----------



## Pfumpelmann (22. April 2005)

*AW: angeln in Südschweden*



			
				kv2408 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, #h
> 
> war am Asnen und der See ist wirklich erste Sahne!!
> Du kannst mal im Internet unter Getnö Gard suchen. Hier gibt es Unterkünfte und die Insel liegt mitten im See!
> ...



Hallo Olli,

den Asnen kann ich nur empfehlen, Schöööööööne Hechte  :l .

Am bolmen waren wir voriges Jahr, leider Hooooochwasser  #q , selbst die Einheimischen haben fast nichts gefangen.
Aber an sich solls auch gut sein.

MfG

Mike


----------



## Jui (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: angeln in Südschweden*

#h Hallöchen,
Muß es unbedingt Südschweden sein ? In Värmland, nahe der norwegischen Grenze ( Anreise über Kiel - Göteborg ) befindet sich der Tvällen. Ziemlich im Wald gelegen, an einer nicht befestigten Straße. Ein wunderschöner See #6 . Falls du einen Guide brauchst, suche http://welcome.to/savolax Rudi von Essen. Dort gibt es Boote zu vermieten, Grillplätze, Räuchergelegenheiten, und Ferienhäuser. Selbst ein kleiner Zubehörshop mit Wurmzucht gehört dazu. Ich hoffe, das Ehepaar von Essen erfreut sich noch guter Gesundheit. Mit der Angelgenehmigung erhält man das Recht in mehreren, in der Umgebung liegendenSeen zu fischen. Gute Hecht u. Barschgewässer.
Grötches und "Petri"
Jui


----------



## frevler (14. Februar 2006)

*Südschweden Schärengärten um Kuggeboda*

Hallo Zusammen
Bin neu in diesem Forum und suche Tipps.
Ich werde Ende Mai mit drei Kollegen in Kuggeboda meine Frühlingsferien verbringen. Ein Boot ist vorhanden. Wer kann uns sagen was wo geht.

Mit bestem Dank


----------



## Pfumpelmann (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in Südschweden*

Meinst du etwa Muggeboda am Asnen? Wenn ja, wir waren schon dort. 

MfG
Richter


----------



## Donnerkrähe (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in Südschweden*

schau ma hier: 
www.schweden-urlaub-hsf.de


----------



## zanderlord (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: angeln in Südschweden*

hallo - ich hab da mal ne frage !!!!!!!?????

ich habe die möglichkeit ende nov 06 an den bolmensee zu fahren .
hab ich um diese jahreszeit noch ne möglichkeit was vernünftiges zu fangen ?

wer weis was ?

gruss an alle


----------



## Frieder (10. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in Südschweden*

Hi Zanderlord,
zu Deiner Anfrage kann ich Dir leider keine Auskunft geben.
Ich weiß allerdings, daß im Frühjahr, nach Ende der Schonzeit die Zander im Bolmen sehr gut beißen - und nicht nur kleine Exemplare. Ich weiß von einem Kollegen, daß er in nur einer Woche über 120 gut maßige Zander mit Köfi gefangen hat.

Würde selbst auch mal gerne dorthin fahren, aber alleine und ohne eine Fremdsprache zu beherrschen .....

Gruß Frieder


----------



## gezine (20. April 2007)

*AW: angeln in Südschweden*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> schau ma hier:
> www.schweden-urlaub-hsf.de



Ich habe unseren Urlaub letztes Jahr auch über die Seite gebucht. Supernetter Kontakt (vor ein paar Jahren von Deutschland nach Schweden ausgewandert) Wir haben die Insel Brändö (Haus31) gemietet - HAMMER!!! Das Haus ist auf einer kleinen Insel (ca 100x25m), mir Boot, ohne Einsicht von anderen Grundstücken und Zander direkt von beiden Stegen aus. Hatte in der ersten Nacht einen von 80cm - in der letzten einen mit 82cm...dazwischen Hechte vom Boot aus. Die waren eher klein... Am 30.6 gehts wieder hin....Yiipppiiiiiiiii#6


----------



## LuckyS (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: angeln in Südschweden*

Hi Zusammen,

am Sonntag geht es bei mir in den Schärengarten bei Karlskrona.
War jemand schon mal dort?
Hat jemand noch ein paar Tips für mich?

Danke im Vorfeld


----------



## robkil (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: angeln in Südschweden*

Hallo wir wollen auch auf die Insel Brändö in Schweden fahren, ich wollte nur mal fragen was ihr da so gefangen habt. würde mich sehr über eine antwort freuen, da euer bericht schon einige jahre her ist. danke robkil:vik:


----------

